# Different way of cutting 45* frame



## Niki

Good day

My name is niki, I live in Poland (after Israel and Japan) and I am an amateur.

I would like to share with you a different way (as far as I know), of cutting 45* frames.

Instead of messing with angles and protractors, I’m using a big, dedicated triangle.
The cutting method is “Left” and “Right” to overcome deviations from 45* and 90* (if any).

One important point.
I’m cutting the frame members to “final dimensions”, before cutting the 45*. 
As you will see in the pictures, the triangle vertex is positioned at the center of the kerf, which means that, every cut will shorten the member by ½ a kerf width and, because we are cutting each member from both sides, each member will be shortened by 1 kerf width.
If you are using a 3 mm kerf blade, add 3mm to the “final dimensions” to get your planed dimensions after cutting.

The rest of the story, is on the pictures.

Regards
niki


----------



## George_N

Hi Niki,
welcome to the forum. A useful tip, thank you.

cheers

George


----------



## dedee

Excellant tip Niki, thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum.

Your corner clamp guides look well thought out too.

Andy


----------



## Colin C

Welcome to the forum Niki
Nice tip, one I am sure some will use


----------



## Niki

Thank you for the warm welcome and comments

I hope that this one and few other jigs and aids, that I’ll post in the future, will help a few amateurs like me.

Thanks again
niki


----------



## devonwoody

Niki, needing a mitre jig for my latest tissue box asp.

Your welded hold down clamps would be beyond my capabilities, any other mitre jig set up you can recommend?


----------



## Niki

Sorry John

The only alternate that I can think of is...Toggle Clamps...found some here, looks reasonable price...
http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en& ... e&resnum=4

Another alternate is to make it yourself as Peter (Sturdee) from "down there" made them...
http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthrea ... gle+clamps

Regards
niki


----------



## devonwoody

Thanks again Niki (especially your quick response to help).

I have got a toggle clamp somewhere in my workshop, perhaps I can utilise it to do both sides. (on, off sort of action)

Pity Sydney is not next door.


----------



## roseadison

Thanks for posting it. You did a great job and made this thread excellent. Specially with content you also post photos. It really helped to understand it batter and also with ease


----------



## devonwoody

Niki, hope this post does not cause any offence but I got over the problem of clamping by screwing waste end of timber to jig for each 45 degree mitre cut.


----------

